

Free app (with ads) has over nearly half of the nation’s doctors (NYTimes) - rexf
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/29/business/the-epocrates-app-provides-drug-information-and-drug-ads.html?&pagewanted=all

======
rexf
Whereas there is a lot of discussion on HN for product/market fit and solving
pain points, this article shows what a smart/lucrative idea can do.

From the article:

“You have a drug industry that spends $14 billion a year to influence people
who prescribe drugs. There are only 600,000 people who are allowed to
prescribe drugs, so there is $14 billion spent against 600,000 people. If you
have a channel to reach these physicians, it is a gold mine.”

